# Pokemon Stadium 2 hack: project hd and more



## Arshes91 (Jul 12, 2011)

POKEMON STADIUM 2: project Hd V1.0 Is released created By ME

download http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3U22RKRO

Information
--/
What i need?

A lastlest version of project64 1.7.0.50 and a plugin called jabo im used this 1.7.0.57 and naturaly pokemon stadium 2 (U) or (J) is faster and accurate than europe version

What im port now?

copy and paste the source code file not the .rar itself, into a file called texture load if not have create him
--------------/

Faq:what kind your upcoming your project?

First i will try to enchant graphics like from Loz ocarina of time 3d changing or moded texture tilesets from this game and i change the hud too.

Faq: were can i get pokemon stadium 2?

try to search in google is your friend but i only recomded tu use the american version to play, because is faster and acurate than the europe.

Faq: It can work in other pokemon stadiums?

Sure is works i have tested the pokemon stadium 1 "beta" and the original

Faq:What a kind of you change pokemon project you can fix that ugly bug color?

emm actualy im work all days to enchant some in hd and some in cell-shaded style and some in play as another pokemons like costume, yes i can try to fix this bug to intruducing into the original color.

Faq: after you finished you project what a post are use Ips or others?

Im posting like as an source code project including in inside a lot of texture, im porting soon the information of how inserting this hack.

Here some screenshots i just added in precedent. Enjoy








here the my screenshot as i import today and i will port more, maybe i wrong post to using here aniway i still hack this very oldish game from nintendo 64 so im kinda work to upgrade graphics using a plugin called jabo to extrack texture and enchanting like this one, and another ones i change sandshrew texture to baby kangaskan texture, because is one of probaly unused and unplayable pokemon and i upgraing some pokemon like as cell-shading and Hd and as a costume. I Hope to like or dislike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here Another screenshot, i restored the hero avatar from pokemon stadium 1 "beta", and il change the Vs theme from Bw Game






another: il change The texture color from togetic so like a cell-shading style take a good look







Ill released the my first version of this project enjoy everyone if you have problemsor you find kind of error graphics or bugs send me by Pm or talk here il fix it up in the next version


----------



## machomuu (Jul 12, 2011)

This could turn out well, I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## MSaki (Jul 12, 2011)

..ok any other mods beside texture? 

pokemon stadium 2 is a little waved but stadium 1 would be awsome.


----------



## Arshes91 (Jul 12, 2011)

MSaki said:
			
		

> ..ok any other mods beside texture?
> 
> pokemon stadium 2 is a little waved but stadium 1 would be awsome.


i know but is my decision to upgrade the graphics from this game i dont matter is waver or other else pokemon stadium 2 is one to hack as i woring all days


----------



## Arshes91 (Jul 12, 2011)

another thing i changed the unused trees colors because is strangely white so i change to the original green color, and il change sandshrew texture to importing the another texture probaly unused pokemon because is unplayable in all pokemon games so i decied to using one


----------



## Arshes91 (Jul 12, 2011)

cut: i moved on in first post


----------



## Arshes91 (Jul 12, 2011)

Cut:Idem


----------



## Arshes91 (Jul 12, 2011)

MSaki said:
			
		

> ..ok any other mods beside texture?
> 
> pokemon stadium 2 is a little waved but stadium 1 would be awsome.


i moded not only pokemon texture il change everything in this game for example the pokeball texture is change in my hack, il change the white trees to green, il change the water texture into a Hd trasparent color.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 12, 2011)

Arshes91 said:
			
		

> Here Another screenshot, i restored the hero avatar from pokemon stadium 1 "beta", and il change the Vs theme from Bw Game


Wait...why?  Why BW?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 12, 2011)

What emulator are you using?
I don't remember the UI on the battle screens being that awful on Project 64.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 12, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> What emulator are you using?
> I don't remember the UI on the battle screens being that awful on Project 64.


I think he changed those textures.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 12, 2011)

good luck on your project and don't double.triple.or quadruple post there is an edit button for a reason


----------



## Arshes91 (Jul 12, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> good luck on your project and don't double.triple.or quadruple post there is an edit button for a reason


Right i fix the post


----------



## Arshes91 (Jul 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Arshes91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because i like the Vs texture bw game so i decied to import in my hack


----------



## machomuu (Jul 12, 2011)

Arshes91 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, by theme I thought you meant the song.


----------



## Arshes91 (Jul 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Arshes91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry buddy i wrong first to i say, im not good to porting a soundtracks games on here, now in my project i will to leack restore this unplayable/unused character baby kangaskan aka missigno and "M" i though this a real pokemon but strangely is not playalbe in all pokemon games, i mention to be a real form as i work to use a sandshrew texture because i due to way a similar model of pokemon for kangaskan i gotchated the texture in game.

Another thing: maybe this my hack will work on all regions for this game because is a Big file including a lot of texture as i create for now packed on user jabo plugin 1.7.0.57 the file as pokemon stadium 2 is so far 100% semi finished, im still adding now some changing texture pokemons.

another one: will contains a sourprise texture pokemons i create i dont want to spoil it will show your self if i posting my hack


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 12, 2011)

This is looking good haven't played Pokemon Stadium in a long time can't wait to try this out !


----------



## Arshes91 (Jul 15, 2011)

yet again i wiil not post new screenshot ): but im still posting a good news for you soon i will release a my first final version adding here but remember some pokemon texture are not modified yet.

Staytune for more


----------



## thela_kid (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow this is great! I'm glad to see that old console games are still being hacked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Makes me feel better 'bout STILL hacking my Pokemon Platinum game (ok it's not THAT old, and it's not a console, but I think you know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Arshes91 (Jul 20, 2011)

Pokemon stadium 2 project hd V1.0 is released take the download and read the information first added in post


----------



## 727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Not many people attempt to do much with N64 hacking; I would hope that someday they continue to break more and more ground. I'll be sure to test this out someday.


----------

